# Muskie tackle box



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey does any one know where to get a Muskie tackle box? Does bass pro or cabelas carry them I've looked online at those sites and couldn't find anything... Where do you guys get your boxes or bags? I have a home made one an I'm out of space an would like to have a official one 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

Rollie and Helen's musky shop


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Look at a Plano 7915-02 or a Specail Mate 1345 or Flambeau Maximizer. 

The Plambeau 2060 was a nice box but hard to find,

Check Jacksonlures.com


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I use a regular tackle bag that holds 4 Plano's in it. I have a large spinnerbait bag that holds jigs and spinnerbaits in the top portion.


----------



## yakfishlmr (Aug 9, 2012)

Www.muskyshop.com or Rollie & Helen's 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

